

Intel Real Sense Camera on Linux: 3D Camera Controls - teknotus
http://solsticlipse.com/2015/02/10/intel-real-sense-on-linux-part-2-3d-camera-controls.html

======
barrystaes
An article about a LIDAR, without calling it a LIDAR. How quaint!

~~~
teknotus
I haven't found any definition for Lidar that isn't a speed of light based
measurement. Under this definition the Kinect 2 camera is Lidar but the real
sense camera isn't because uses parallax.

------
auvi
Intel should hire this guy to do the Linux port of RealSense SDK.

------
kefka
This guy's doing an awesome job! Although, I know how it is when you cant
afford to continue a project due to paying the bills. It stinks...

